

Twıtter.com redirects to Turkey's ruling party's website - sorrythrowaway
http://www.twıtter.com

======
sorrythrowaway
I am terribly sorry to use a throwaway but I can't risk associating this kind
of posting with my real account as Turkish government has been arresting
people for speaking their minds on internet for some time now.

I don't know if this is against the law, but this seemed like something
twitter officials should know and HN most likely has people who can get in
touch with them.

[http://www.twıtter.com](http://www.twıtter.com) (i without the dot) redirects
to PM Erdogan's political party's website. Turkish alphabet also has the
character "I" separate from i on the keyboard so this would be a very easy
mistake to make. My guess is that there are people who are trying to reach
twitter but reaching AKP website instead. This could be the work of a lone AKP
supporter or as sinister as a honeypot to collect people trying to reach
twitter as PM Erdogan stated "Twitter and social media is a menace to
society."

------
WestCoastJustin
This is not twitter.com, but twıtter.com (note the i).

    
    
      $ host www.twıtter.com
      www.tw\196\177tter.com has address 67.63.50.58

~~~
sorrythrowaway
Yes, that is correct. It is impossible for anybody outside Turkey to make this
mistake and it is even harder for them to spot it in regular writing. But in
Turkey where most protestors communicate over twitter, it is possible to make
this mistake.

[http://www.twıtter.com](http://www.twıtter.com) resolves to [http://www.xn--
twtter-q9a.com/](http://www.xn--twtter-q9a.com/) also.

edit: curiously, when i tried to ping twıtter.com from mac terminal, it
errors: "cannot resolve twıtter.com: Unknown host" but i think that is the i
without the dot causing a problem.

